# Your favourite artist?



## Talysia

It doesn't have to be from fantasy or sci-fi, but who is your favourite artist of the moment?  

If I had to name one, I'd say Yoshitaka Amano for his beautiful watercolour paintings of Japanese mythology.  He also painted the illustrations for Neil Gaiman's The Dream Hunters novel.


----------



## Allegra

Wassily Kandinsky


----------



## Dr. Atomic

In genre: 
Joseph Mugnaini, Richard Powers, John Harris, Frank R. Paul, Stanley Meltzoff, Virgil Finlay, Mars-1. Henk I. Gosses (a sculptor who recently passed away). Roy Squires, who made handmade letterpress books.

Out of genre:
Kaws (a.k.a. Brian Donnelly)
Gerhard Richter


----------



## HappyHippo

I've always really admired Geoff Taylor's covers. His scenery is amazing, but his people never look quite right.

For technique, Boris Vallejo. Although a lot of his stuff is what I remember from the early 80's; naked women and men with big...swords.


----------



## The Ace

Not much of an artist myself, but as a photographer, I greatly admire the work of Robert Capa, one thing he always said sticks in my mind, "If your work isn't good enough, you aren't close enough."  He was following this advice when he trod on a landmine in (then) Indochina.


----------



## BookStop

Larry Elmore without a doubt.

I think.

There are a lot of really talented people out there.


----------



## Kettricken

Modern art: Kandinsky, Chagall
"Older" art: Hiëronymus Bosch
Fantasy art/illustration: Dave McKean


----------



## Joel007

I'm quite impressed with Geoff Taylor's book covers, I haven't checked much of his other stuff out though. 

I really liked Paul Kidby's discworld art, he includes so many things which have a minor reference in an obscure book somewhere. Great atention to detail


----------



## UltraCulture

I own this
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






it's a numbered print,but i love it, her face shows so much feeling.


----------



## UltraCulture

I love this


----------



## gigantes

picasso, van gogh.


----------



## Dreathan

Too many movements and artists to list but the Pre-Raphaelites are way up there.  I got to see "The Lady of Shallot" by Waterhouse a couple of years ago - I sat and stared at it for an hour.   I also love Charles Vess. Wonderful clean lines and color, straight forward but very evocative and lovely.


----------



## HardScienceFan

In genre:Bok,Freas,Gaughan,Schoenherr,van Dongen,Powers.

other art:Japanes prints,glass by Galle,surrealism by Max Ernst,cubism by Braque,landscapes by the Haagse School,
architecture by that Finn Aalto?*google that one later*,Le Corbusier,von der Rohe;
basically anything Art Nouveau;
Miro,Kandinsky,Pisarro,Sisley,Pieter de Hoogh,Emil Nolde,Durer,Memlinck,
Grandma Moses,Edward Hopper;
scrimshaw,ethnic art
uhhhmm better stop now


----------



## HardScienceFan

Talysia said:


> It doesn't have to be from fantasy or sci-fi, but who is your favourite artist of the moment?
> 
> If I had to name one, I'd say Yoshitaka Amano for his beautiful watercolour paintings of Japanese mythology. He also painted the illustrations for Neil Gaiman's The Dream Hunters novel.



Is it allright to elaborate?I'd love the reason why people admire their particular favourite artists!Love the thread,being a bit of an art lover.


----------



## Talysia

It's fine to elaborate.  I like Amano's art because of its ethereal nature.  The way he captures his subjects with only a few strokes of watercolour or a couple of charcoal lines is something beautiful, and there's a strong sense of delicacy even in his boldest paintings.  There's a lot of detail, too, but not so much as to look fussy.  Not many artists can capture the essence of dreaming, but Amano manages it really well.


----------



## kyektulu

*Book Stop Larry Elmore is a fave of mine too, I also think all the other TSR artists are incredibly talented Robh Rupel, Fred Feilds, Keith Parkinson, Clyde Caldwell, Brom, Tod Lockwood and of course Jason Engle....etc

Yet My fave Artists ever have tio be without a shadow of a doubt BORIS VALLEJO and JULIE BELL.

If I had thier talent I would be one happy bunny. 

Thier mastery of the human form is beyond belief and  I have often found myself looking twice at peuices of thier work and thinking for a second that it is a photograph, when I can provoke that thought for one second in my work then I will die with a wish fufilled.*


----------



## HardScienceFan

Ow jeez,i've forgotten Barlowe,Froud,Arthur Rackham,Chris Foss,Nicholas Jainschigg!!!
My brain is like a sieve


----------



## scalem X

Mmm fantasy style: Quinton Hoover
Western: Salvator Dahli
Oriental: Ukiyo-e artists like Hokusai
for being so sweet and sending me a painting: Kylie buckley


----------



## Rosemary

I love some of the older style paintings by Constable or Streeton.  He does some marvellous Australian scenery.

Another is - 
Dragon art and unicorn art by Jessica Galbreth


----------



## HardScienceFan

Rosemary said:


> I love some of the older style paintings by Constable or Streeton. He does some marvellous Australian scenery.
> 
> Another is -
> Dragon art and unicorn art by Jessica Galbreth


Look up Aivazovsky,I kid you not


----------



## Rosemary

HardScienceFan said:


> Look up Aivazovsky,I kid you not



I shall do that... obviously a good artist from your point of view?  
http://www.armsite.com/painters/aivazovsky/pshow.phtml?painter=Aivazovsky&slide=8

 I like this painting...the lighting and the rocks are fantastic.  Thanks for that HSF


----------



## macmcrae

I am loving moebius.
Check me out instead: mac mcrae art


----------



## LauraJUnderwood

Out side of fantasy, Casper David Friedrich, German painter from the Regency era.  His "Abby in the Oaks" is one of the creepiest, yet most astounding paintings I have seen, and his various mountain landscapes take your breath away.

Inside fantasy, too many to name. ;-)

Laura J. Underwood


----------



## Rane Longfox

Edward Miller, definately


----------



## HardScienceFan

JOhn Schoenherr is among my favourites,and here's why


----------



## HardScienceFan

Nolde.Category:Forgotten genius


----------



## gully_foyle

Marcel Duchamp. I saw Sad Young Man on a Train in Venice when I was a sad young man backpacking through Europe. Now I'm a happy ageing man, but I stills likes it.


----------



## HardScienceFan

Great one that,GF
thanks


----------



## Joel007

I think Todd Lockwood does some very impressive artwork.


----------



## Sathai

Stephanie Pui Mun Law is my favorite...Shadowscapes


----------



## HardScienceFan

From a while back:Hannes Bok.Enjoy


----------



## Talysia

Wow, these are really good.  Thanks everyone for sharing!


----------



## HardScienceFan

'Lost',by G.Dore.Need i say more?


----------



## HardScienceFan

the inimitable Berni Wrightson


----------



## speedingslug

Pretty much with Kyektulu on original artists Todd does good digital work now, Brom is very similar. Try Dormant Walkers of Velvet Footsteps 
 from Nivbed a bit out of the ordinary or www.jasonchanart.com.


----------



## MetalMissionary

Gerald Brom





This is my fav. by him. "Nightbells"


----------



## HardScienceFan

never avoid a good cliche


----------



## Talysia

Oh wow, I love those black and white ink-style drawings, Ben.  Very nice, and thanks for posting them.


----------



## HardScienceFan

Richard Powers: Phoenix
plus Art for Shirley Jackson's the Sundial


----------



## !wobniaR

There's this great photographer on deviantART who goes by the name of zemotion. I adore her stuff so much:B


----------



## HardScienceFan

Ed Emshwiller,F & Sf cover


----------



## C Of K

Robert Wyland. Can anyone say, "Totally Awesome Marine Life!"?

I don't know if he has an official site that showcases his stuff, but if you've never heard of him, look him up. He's amazing!

Ruth Meyer. She got to do the last portrait of Pope John Paul II. She also did a great Jerusalem piece, and New York just before 9-11.


----------



## HardScienceFan

John Schoenherr B & W illo,dunno for which story.

You CAN'T DO BETTER THAN THIS,I think


----------



## Talysia

I love that Phoenix picture, and the others are great.  Thanks for broadening my range of fantasy artists!


----------



## HardScienceFan

chesley Bonestell 
Saturn as seen from Mimas


----------



## Allegra

Breathtaking! 3 more to go, come on hurry, Ben. Can't wait for the cake..


----------



## Pyan

Sir Lawrence Alma-Tadema, for his idealised pictures of Ancient Rome, his unsurpassed mastery of painting marble, and his unusual points of view.
(born in Friesland, Ben!)

Sir Lawrence Alma-Tadema - Olga's Gallery


----------



## HardScienceFan

Always been a fan of Larry,Py
the dude could paint
no prices for guessing who painted this
no 1000 is going to knock you out

oldie but goldie


----------



## HardScienceFan

modigliani......


----------



## HardScienceFan

Paulus the Wood Gnome
by Jean Dulieu
brilliant


----------



## HardScienceFan

*Paulus and the Acornmen* is a wonderful fantasy illustrated with *47 full page color plates* and numerous black & white drawings. Paulus, a dwarf, is made even smaller by a witch, who then presents him to a blundering gang of acorns come alive. They make Paulus their king, and then become involved in plots, counterplots and wild adventures in the woods. Thomason and Lowe assisted in the translation of this Dutch classic.
and those colour plates _*WILL knock you out*_


----------



## Nesacat

Ah thank you Ben. Here's my favourite Dali.

*Goes off to Amazon*


----------



## HardScienceFan

Chesley Bonestell

people,if ever there was an artist who made you see the wonder of space exploration....


----------



## scifi_vision

There are so many artists that I like but one of my all time favorite sci-fi arists is Syd Mead. He did work for Blade Runner, Aliens, Tron and other movies.


----------



## Who's Wee Dug

Rane Longfox said:


> Edward Miller, definately


The artist, Les Edwards is the same guy.


----------



## Talysia

Oh wow, those are some great paintings.  I'm impressed!


----------



## HoopyFrood

I visited the Musee D'Orsay last year (was it last year? Yes, I think it was!)...and I think it was the D'Osay. Maybe the Louvre? No, definitely the D'Orsay! 

ANYWAY...there was a huge picture in one of the rooms at the side, _huge_, took up a wall by itself and it showed a group of people in a desert, I believe, and they looked so exhausted and sun beaten. It was such a powerful painting. I still have the guide to the museum, but I can't remember whereabouts the painting was so I can't track down the artist's name! But it really grabbed my attention, I spent so long looking at it and I think I went back a couple of more times before I had to leave to see it again. If I ever remember what painting it is and track it down, I shall post it...


----------



## Nesacat

Two by Margaret Walty. I first saw her work at the Worldcon in Glasgow.


----------



## Curt Chiarelli

I have a wide range of favourites. Amongst them are Zdzislaw Beksinski, Ernst Fuchs and Stanislaw Szukalski.


----------



## Allegra

The one on the top is timeless, Curt.

Currently there is an exhibition of Giuseppe Arcimboldo in Paris at the Musée du Luxembourg until January 08, then it will show in Vienna till June 08. I almost forgot how much I loved his fascinating portraits! Can he be called the ancestor of surrealist?


----------



## Harpo

I have various favourites.  The first that came to mind right now was Andy Goldsworthy.


----------



## Curt Chiarelli

Allegra said:


> The one on the top is timeless, Curt.
> 
> Currently there is an exhibition of Giuseppe Arcimboldo in Paris at the Musée du Luxembourg until January 08, then it will show in Vienna till June 08. I almost forgot how much I loved his fascinating portraits! Can he be called the ancestor of surrealist?



Both he and Bosch typically are offered that mantle, but, technically speaking, they really weren't Surrealists. It's true that they were a powerful influence on future artists with a fantastical bent, but to say they were the first Surrealists (as some do) would be to de-contextualize them historically and philosophically, in spite of superficial similarities.

So to answer your question: Yes, although not true Surrealists, Arcimboldo and Bosch are possibly the progenitors of that school.


----------



## Thessaly

I have so many favourite artists; the Pre-Raphealites (especially Waterhouse, see avatar, though his Belle Dame sans Mercy is my absolute favourite), and Caravaggio, whose paintings never cease to make me gasp in awe whenever I see one in the flesh. When I lived in Rome, I trekked to every church and gallery that had a Caravaggio! I like the old masters, Michelangelo, Botticelli, Ghirlandaio, Rogier van der Weyden and Jan van Eyck spring to mind. Bernini's sculptures are staggering, and I love Kandinsky and Miro's vibrant colours and dancing compositions. And so many more; Monet, Dali, Brancusi, the list is endless.

These are a few of the artists who could actually inspire me to get out some paints or clay, and make me wish I had a modicum of tapent in that area!


----------



## Tillane

Mine would have to be Edward Hopper, with Roy Lichtenstein a close second.  I don't know anyone who understood light like Hopper.   I have copies of both of these at home:


----------



## HardScienceFan

Brilliant Till
Both of them

AMazing watercolour
Maris
Title(transl.):Light,Air & water

if this one doesn't blow you away,i don't know what will
Dutch,of course


----------



## Tillane

That's gorgeous, Ben.  And, on a different tack altogether, two very different reasons why I love pop art.  Lichtenstein and Kandinsky...


----------



## HardScienceFan

Breitner
SNOW
makes you want t o grab your mittens

Ah Kandinsky
you're probably also a Tanguy and Miro fan then,Till?


----------



## Tillane

Oh yes.  Tanguy in particular.  Which reminds me (dunno why): a friend of mine - and a seriously good surrealist artist - recently set up his own site, The Singing Garden.  Take a look...you might like it.


----------



## HardScienceFan

Richards

"Sea"

darn

that's what i call painting


----------



## Talysia

Tillane and Ben, those are some great paintings.  When I started this thread, I had no idea that there would be so many artlovers here.  I'm pleased.


----------



## Mithridelle

THOSE are some great paintings... but have you seen some of the things that we call art nowdays? I saw a canvas that was just painted red - nothing else - just a red canvas, and it was sold for over $5000... *shakes head*


----------



## Talysia

A red canvas, that sold for over $5000?  I'm surprised, and then not so surprised.  I'm another one of those people who isn't too fond of some types of modern art.


----------



## HardScienceFan

the cabbage Patch.by Anton MAuve
Dutch painter
painted ca. 1880

Jacob Mesdag
Seascape
again, a Dutch painter,same time frame


----------



## Talysia

Ben, that seascape is absolutely beautiful.  Thank you for sharing it.

You know, I've seen far much more art now, thanks to this thread.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## HardScienceFan

a still life by Willem Claes Heda


----------



## Flavia

Ah, those landscapes...


Good old Leonardo


----------



## HardScienceFan

good old Bellini


----------



## Flavia

I love the way he rendered the man's gaze


----------



## HardScienceFan

yeah,but he messed up on the robe
Only kidding

otto Dix
Young girl in bar


----------



## Flavia

Caravaggio

This is Judith


----------



## Talysia

Again, I feel richer for having looked at this thread.  I love the use of light in all of these painting, and the detail is just beautiful.  Thanks, Ben and Flavia!


----------



## Flavia

My favourite is Botticelli. He is lighter, but... oh


----------



## Curt Chiarelli

Some excellent choices Flavia. . . . _The Lady With an Ermine_ has to be, hands down, my favourite Da Vinci piece. Tempestuous Carravaggio's use of light reflected the dark, inner struggles of the human heart. Good old Sando's stuff has a stylized feel to it that's uniquely his own. Not a great personal favourite, but highly admired, nonetheless.

And Ben, I love Bellini's _Portrait of Leonardo Loredan, Doge of Venice. _A more elegant blend of science and art is yet to be found.


----------



## Flavia

Have you seen that creamy complexion?

Botticelli has his qualities.


----------



## HardScienceFan

'nother Israels..........


----------



## Flavia

You have beautiful eyes...

Lady is Gasmask by Bansky


----------



## scalem X

that one scares the hell out of me Flavia. There's something about the eyes...


----------



## Curt Chiarelli

scalem X said:


> that one scares the hell out of me Flavia. There's something about the eyes...



 . . . . that a good German gas mask couldn't accent!


----------



## Curt Chiarelli

Flavia said:


> Have you seen that creamy complexion?
> 
> Botticelli has his qualities.



Well, yes, but isn't that due more to the effects of aging on non-lightfast pigments?


----------



## Flavia

A portrait by Marie-Denise Villers, a rather unknown French painter


----------



## Curt Chiarelli

Flavia said:


> A portrait by Marie-Denise Villers, a rather unknown French painter



Lovely! Although I'm not familiar with this artist,  I would say that this painting dates to the early 19th century by the style and cut of the subject's dress. Easily a contemporary of Mary Wollenstonecraft Shelley.


----------



## Talysia

That is a beautiful painting, Flavia.  Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Flavia

Curt Chiarelli said:


> Well, yes, but isn't that due more to the effects of aging on non-lightfast pigments?


 
But the other colours haven't faded...


There is one by Neroccio de' Landi (from Siena)


----------



## Giovanna Clairval

And I like this one.
Unknown Italian Renaissance painter


----------



## HardScienceFan

another Israels


----------



## Giovanna Clairval

Beautiful.

What is she thinking of?


----------



## HardScienceFan

that's the beauty of the painting,I think.
Is she escaping some inner hurt?
is she JUST enjoying the view?


----------



## Curt Chiarelli

Flavia said:


> But the other colours haven't faded...



Not all colours have the same level of permanence, and even then, different pigments alter in different ways over time. Some merely fade, while others darken. As an example, reds extracted  from stable earth minerals (like ochre) have a very high permanence value compared to fugitive and toxic (but highly popular) pigments like vermilion (mercuric sulphide) which blackens with prolonged exposure to the air.


----------



## HardScienceFan

seascape by Mesdag


----------



## Curt Chiarelli

That's truly stunning in its atmospheric qualities!


----------



## Curt Chiarelli

HardScienceFan said:


> Always been a fan of Larry,Py
> the dude could paint
> no prices for guessing who painted this
> no 1000 is going to knock you out
> 
> oldie but goldie



I missed this post somehow. The artist is John Schoenherr, right?

By the way, I think the Jean Dulieu illustrations of Paulus the Wood Gnome are utterly charming too!


----------



## HardScienceFan

more smorenberg
waterlilies and Dutch landscape
the landscape
well, if you know the ancestral /archetypal Dutch landscape
you'll see the beauty of the painting


----------



## Talysia

Absolutely beautiful paintings, all of them!


----------



## Allegra

Went to see Caravaggio’s exhibition today. Though there are eight precious paintings only, it’s a real treat! The ones I like the most:

_The Sacrifice of Isaac_







Just as Curt said: "Tempestuous Carravaggio's use of light reflected the dark, inner struggles of the human heart." The emotions shown on the faces are deeply moving. 


_St.Frances__ in Ecstasy_ 








It’s a pity that the very much anticipated _The Ecstasy of Mary Magdalene_ was supposed to ship over but on the day of departure it’s decided that the Madam is not fit to travel. (Now, Muhammad has to go to the mountain!)








There’s also a Caravaggisti exhibition, including Mattia Preti, Andrea Vaccaro, etc. Not bad.


----------



## Giovanna Clairval

Ah, Caravaggio, and his reality painting (for his time)...


----------



## HardScienceFan

oww
Gio

that is stunning
any symbolism involved?
the pearls on the ground?


----------



## Giovanna Clairval

The Penitent Magdalene in my previous post has abandoned the pearls as a symbol of earthbound riches, I guess.

Here's another, less known genius:

Salvator Rosa paints _Lucrezia as Poetry_ (ca. 1640-41)


----------



## HardScienceFan

max Ernst:The Temptation of ST Anthony
one word:Brilliant


----------



## Talysia

Those are beautiful.  Thanks for sharing them, everyone!


----------



## tangaloomababe

I have never been a lover of modern art.  Instead I prefer older styles, in particular Constable, love his work and artists from the Heidelberg School, Tom Roberts and Frederick McCubbin and Darcy Doyle.  I have a couple prints of each on my walls.


----------



## Curt Chiarelli

HardScienceFan said:


> max Ernst:The Temptation of ST Anthony
> one word:Brilliant



That is utterly brilliant! You know Ben, he was originally trained as a physicist. That such extreme points on the intellectual compass could be contained within one human mind is astonishing to me.


----------



## Talysia

tangaloomababe said:


> I have never been a lover of modern art. Instead I prefer older styles...


 
Same here, Tanga.  The things that can be called art now are astonishing.  That said, I'm really glad I started this thread now - I've been able to see a lot more art than I usually would, and there seem to be a lot of others here who like it, too.


----------



## Flavia

old William Blake

_Albion's Angel_


overstating and powerful


----------



## Giovanna Clairval

*Portrait of a Woman with a Man at a Casement*, ca. 1440
Fra Filippo Lippi (from Florence)


----------



## Curt Chiarelli

Giovanna Clairval said:


> *Portrait of a Woman with a Man at a Casement*, ca. 1440
> Fra Filippo Lippi (from Florence)



You know, there's an undeniable intimacy and ineffable grace to be found in a lot of 15th century Italian art (music included) that I find very endearing. Thanks for posting this Giovanna!


----------



## Giovanna Clairval

And that's so different from this: 

[SIZE=-1]_Portrait of Sung Jen-tsung, _16th century (Ming)[/SIZE]


----------



## HardScienceFan

the Antipope
by Max Ernst


----------



## Curt Chiarelli

Elegance wears many faces across the ages, Giovanna!

And now, back to something completely different, courtesy of Mr. Max Ernst and Ben.

By the way Ben, I like the Ernst Haeckel piece you're using for an avatar!


----------



## HardScienceFan

and what a joy to see someone who recognizes Haeckel


----------



## Curt Chiarelli

HardScienceFan said:


> and what a joy to see someone who recognizes Haeckel



What a career he had! A true forgotten genius, the man named and cataloged over _one thousand different species in his lifetime!_ And I love his artwork. Did you know they've just published a very expensive, but thoroughly comprehensive volume of his complete works! It's at times like this that I wish I were a millionaire's son!


----------



## HardScienceFan

Vintage Dillon
I love this one


----------



## HardScienceFan

Vintage Hildebrandt


----------



## Giovanna Clairval

Ben, these are both wonderful.


Marvellous views of the imaginary and real world rendered in so different a way...


----------



## Allegra

Yes, all brilliant. Especially the one of Max Ernst. Thanks for posting them, Ben.


----------



## Wybren

I do love Froud






And Monet




and Escher


----------



## Nesacat

My favourite piece of art belongs to an artist whose name I no longer remember, something which really bothers me. It was hanging in the Leeds Art Gallery. It's a small painting. Maybe a foot square and was surrounded by much bigger pieces. It was not of anything fantastical. It was really very mundane. In it you could see one wall of a brick building and a trunk and branch of a tree. 

I used to go most weekends and look at it for ages and ages. It was so very detailed. You could see every single brick on the wall clearly complete with mottled patches and cracks and signs of weathering. It was the same with the tree. Every leaf, every twig, all the whorls and lines on the bark. There were leaves falling and caught in the wind. There were baby new leaves and older yellowing ones. It was as if I could step in or hold out my hand and pick a leaf.

I went back two years ago and it was gone and no one there could remember it at all.


----------



## scalem X

The composition does ring a bell, Nesa. Sadly I don't know the name of the painter either.


----------



## Allegra

Wybren, you read my mind - I was just thinking about _Relativity_ yesterday! Here's another of Escher's I like:


----------



## Nesacat

Scalem ... I look in every art book I can and I have not found it yet. Perhaps I will some day. I believe it is a well known artist possibly from the region where Leeds is. All the paintings on that wall were very much of the area. 

I know it's really stupid not to remember the name when I can see the picture as clearly as anything in my mind. Happens with books and songs too. I remember all the lyrics and the whole plot but often not the title of the author/singer.


----------



## Talysia

Again, thanks for sharing these - I love the complexity of some of Escher's paintings.


----------



## HardScienceFan

More Hildebrandt Brothers


----------



## scalem X

After some googling, I found something which sort of matches your description, but it doesn't match the painting I had in mind.
here


----------



## Giovanna Clairval

Giorgione (Giorgio da Castelfranco) 1477-1510

_Judith_


----------



## HardScienceFan

Atropos

is it high art

Dunno
I like it

Hi Gio


----------



## Giovanna Clairval

Lo Zolfarolo (Guhenbroi), Flemish painter active in Naples (XVIII)

_Battaglia _(battle)


----------



## Giovanna Clairval

And Petrus Khristus (XV)

Portrait


----------



## Nesacat

scalem X said:


> After some googling, I found something which sort of matches your description, but it doesn't match the painting I had in mind.
> here



Mine's a lot more mellow. You cannot see the ground and the wall runs top to bottom of the left side. The tree is on the right with the branch bending towards the wall. The colours are lighter. It's not autumn and the tree is not so dense. You can see the sky and it's light and clear. The painting gives an impression of a sunny but cold day.

Having said all that I like the one you posted too. Have always loved trees, whether in paintings or in photographs. They are eminently hug-able.


----------



## Curt Chiarelli

I'd like to introduce everyone here on the_ Chronic_ to one of my all-time favorite illustrators, Boris Artzybasheff. Here's a few plates from his portfolio, _Machinalia_:


----------



## Allegra

Fabulous stuff! Who could characterize machinery with such humour! Thanks for sharing, Curt.


----------



## Nesacat

Oh very lovely Curt. The expressions on their faces are priceless. Even have their toes curled on the last one.


----------



## Curt Chiarelli

Yes, isn't Boris' stuff witty? He was a master of anthropomorphizing the  mechanized world. Somehow, in his gifted hands, that rather  cold, dispassionate world aways seemed a bit more friendly and charming!


----------



## Talysia

Those are brilliant.  I must admit, this is the first time I've seen his work, but I'm very impressed.


----------



## quixotic

Brilliant Curt


----------



## Mithridelle

I hope to see more of your favourites Curt. They are very interesting.


----------



## Curt Chiarelli

Thank you everyone! Here's a seraphim by Ernst Fuchs:






And here's another vision of loveliness courtesy of Professor Fuchs, less celestial and a bit more conventional:


----------



## Giovanna Clairval

Deux incroyables approchess, absolumént fantastique, Curt!


----------



## Curt Chiarelli

Giovanna Clairval said:


> Deux incroyables approchess, absolumént fantastique, Curt!



Yes, amazing to think that a single mind had enough talent to do both paintings!


----------



## Giovanna Clairval

In a different geist,


_Ohne Titel _ (it's like a veil made of barbed wire...)







Oh, look for the pic labelled : ohne Titel (*P101186*), 2005, C-Print Aludibond, 52,5x70 cm, Ed. 5 +2AP


----------



## HardScienceFan

beautiful,Gio

Some amazing Emshes

remember,it's *commercial *art(book & magazine covers)


----------



## Curt Chiarelli

The Geist piece is very ethereal in it's handling of _grisaille_, Giovanna. Hypnotic.

"Remember, it's *commercial *art"? Kelly Freas would take a hammer and tongs to you if he ever heard you say that Ben!


----------



## HardScienceFan

I didn't say "it's ONLY commercial art"
cripes i love John,Jack,Kelly,Ed
although with increasing production,Kelly's work suffered somewhat,I feel


----------



## Curt Chiarelli

I was only pulling your leg! At any rate, Kelly never ended up in my all-star artist list. Here's another piece by Fuch's:






And here's two more by another all-time favourite, Mati Klarwein, who sadly passed away at only 69 years of age in 2002:


----------



## HardScienceFan

I'm a big Vallejo fan

he's brilliant

the man 's a genius

greatest artist that ever lived 

puts Leonardo and Rembrandt to shame

the vison,the execution

the total lack of cliches

simply marvelous


----------



## Curt Chiarelli

HardScienceFan said:


> I'm a big Vallejo fan
> 
> he's brilliant
> 
> the man 's a genius
> 
> greatest artist that ever lived
> 
> puts Leonardo and Rembrandt to shame
> 
> the vison,the execution
> 
> the total lack of cliches
> 
> simply marvelous



I'd agree, while adding that he's also amongst the most professional and gentlemanly guys in the biz. 

I had the good fortune of working with him on a project for the Noble Collection in the summer of 2002. Here's one of the four results of that collaboration:


----------



## Allegra

All fabulous, guys! Good treat for a Saturday night.


----------



## Strife

i... gulp... agree


----------



## Chaser

Curt, that sculpture is marvellous. I love it.


----------



## HardScienceFan

be that as it may

I was being sarcastic Curt

I'm no Vallejo fan


never will be


----------



## Curt Chiarelli

Lily, Chaser and Strife: Thanks for the kind word!

Oh well, Ben, let's just say that we agree that we disagree on that particular point. Working with Boris was a career highlight for me.


----------



## HardScienceFan

a sisley

you have to agree

He couldn't paint himself out of a paper bag

this is a very poor effort

My sister can do better


----------



## Talysia

Curt, those are great - I'm impressed!  And it's good to see so much art being shared here, too.


----------



## Curt Chiarelli

Talysia said:


> Curt, those are great - I'm impressed!  And it's good to see so much art being shared here, too.



Thanks Tal!


----------



## HardScienceFan

A Sisley and A Aivazovsky


----------



## Talysia

Oh, I love that bottom one.  There's just something so peaceful about that scene.


----------



## Stormflame

Luis Royo and Ted Nasmith are brilliant to me.  I am a fantasy lover, though.  Their art inspires me to write...


----------



## Flavia

Victoria Frances reminds me of Luis Royo


----------



## Allegra

William Blake:


----------



## scalem X

I've found Quinton Hoover to have an amazing ability of drawing things and adding this high school drawing feel. But somehow you know it's just that tickle better.
here


----------



## BloodAndSouls

I am in no way an art aficionado, but I love Arthur Rackham and his illustrations for the Nibelungenlied (_yesss _I've finally managed to spell that correctly!).


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

Kind of a tossup for me-I'd have to go between Boris Vallejo, Dorian Cleavenger, and Clyde Caldwell. Out of those three, it's really too hard to decide who's best....


----------



## Tillane

Allegra said:


> William Blake


No argument from me on that one, Ally.  The man was a genius.


----------



## KateWalker

I'm a big fan of pinup art, current and old. 

Some of the current pinup artists do a lot of sci-fi and fantasy themed stuff with their pinup subjects. 

Julie Strain is a popular pinup model with many artists today. 

I'd say my three favorite pinup artists are *Olivia*, *Hajimi Sorayama*, and *Armando Huerta*. Sorayama has done a lot of fetish type paintings over the years, especially recently, but it was his "robot lady" paintings that I first noticed when I was a kid. 

Armando Huerta's stuff is pure pinup, but his ladies are quite naked, and quite well endowed. His paintings are much more "sexual" in feel. He did a great painting of Julie Strain as Wonder Woman though, and she's covered in all the right places. 

I also like *Drew Posada*. His women are more graphic and sexual in nature in some of his paintings, but in many others, he has heavy fantasy/sci-fi type backgrounds, costumes, etc. 

I like the way some pinup artists have combined the sci-fi, fantasy, and even horror themes into their work. 

I can't post any direct links to their web sites because much of the art on them is too graphic for this board. (just look up their names online if you want to check their stuff out)


I like a lot of general fantasy and sci-fi themed art as well, but I'm not familiar with many of the artist's names. I just like their stuff. 


I do remember artists like *Sue Dawe*, growing up. I loved her unicorns.


----------



## Allegra

Tillane said:


> No argument from me on that one, Ally. The man was a genius.


 
This is not to be missed: Tate Britain| Current Exhibitions | William Blake :

*William Blake: 'I still go on / Till the Heavens and Earth are gone'*
3 November 2007 – 1 June 2008

*Free Entry*

This special display marks the 250th anniversary of the birth of William Blake.
The Tate created the first ever Blake Gallery in the 1920s and since then Tate has played a very important part in presenting Blake to an international audience. This display includes Blake works from the excellent permanent collection but a highlight is the private loans of recently discovered works which have never before been exhibited.


----------



## ridima

Hi Guys, I am impressed with John Petrucci. He is awesome artist. He is hard rock metal, but also veryyy melodic and have great rythm . Seve Vai and David Lee Roth are also good Artist


----------



## scifi_vision

My favorite is  the legendary concept designer and illustrator Syd Mead. He is probably best known for his Sci-Fi designs done for movies such as Blade Runner, Aliens, 2010, and Tron. His work is simply spectacular! Especially the environment and vehicle designs are phenomenal. I spend countless hours studying his work very closely and with great pleasure. His attention to detail and the ability to illustrate unique designs that flow in beautiful harmony with the environment is matched by few.


----------



## A1R5N1P3R

At the moment?  Jean Giraud Moebius.  If you've never heard of him, I urge you to look him up.


----------



## manl

Jesse Lacey being one of my favorite lyricists of all time.it's different musically then Deja Entendu,it has a has a great sound, great music, great lyrics,This is a very typical pop-punk emo angst .

___________
manl


----------



## Tillane

One of many wonderful paintings I saw recently on a visit to the Frick Collection in New York.

Jean-Baptiste Greuze - _The Wool Winder_


----------



## Momoka

Hmm, on topic: Clyde Caldwell, Larry Elmore, Boris Vallejo, Jeff Easley, Julie Bell, Luis Royo, Olivia.

Off-topic: Carnelian (my avatar is one of hers), Noiji Itoh, Aubrey Beardsley, and an exceptional artist I've found on my travels round the internet, Vovo:

View attachment 16984 Webpage

(I'm quite certain I've missed a ton of them, so I'll probably update this as I recall more).

It's their way of realising and expressing the human form that interests me, either bold and vibrant, delicate and sensuous, or feminine and innocent.


----------



## scalem X

Nice one, Momoka.


----------



## Momoka

Well, this thread has helped me discover some hidden gems, so I thought I'd share one with you all


----------



## Erin99

Momoka said:


> Hmm, on topic: Clyde Caldwell, Larry Elmore, Boris Vallejo, Jeff Easley, Julie Bell, Luis Royo, Olivia.
> 
> Off-topic: Carnelian (my avatar is one of hers), Noiji Itoh, Aubrey Beardsley, and an exceptional artist I've found on my travels round the internet, Vovo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Webpage
> 
> (I'm quite certain I've missed a ton of them, so I'll probably update this as I recall more).
> 
> It's their way of realising and expressing the human form that interests me, either bold and vibrant, delicate and sensuous, or feminine and innocent.



Ah, that's the one I always liked! I'd forgotten about it. Thanks, Momo!

Very beautiful.


----------



## daisybee

I always search for new images and have found a new fave, Helen Alveranga,
I love her work of such simple scenes painted with photo realism. She makes snails pretty!! LOL.


----------



## daisybee

I like this one too.


----------



## daisybee

oops, forgot to attach the snails!! LOL.


----------



## Erin99

I LOVE the snails, Daisybee! Very realistic! I'm always a fan of artists who paint realisticly.

I wonder if you can get a bigger version of it... I'd use it as my desktop!


----------



## daisybee

Helen Alveranga, individual artist, fine art commissions, realistic oil paintings.

heres a link to her website-lots of cool pics.


----------



## Quokka

Salvador Dali, M.C. Escher and although I know very little about his other works _Las Meninas_ by Diego Velázquez (I don't think I'd have found it half as intersting without the figure in the doorway). 

Does photography count? I don't know why but there's something strangely enchanting about _View from the Window at Le Gras (__La cour du domaine du Gras) _the first recorded photograph, by Joseph Nicéphore Niépce in 1826.


----------



## Talysia

I think that photography would count, especially in this case - that picture is lovely!

In fact, it's been a while since I last checked this thread, and there have been some great pictures here - thanks for sharing them, everyone!


----------



## scalem X

Talysia, you're alive!
some rebecca guay artwork to stay on topic:
here
here
here
here


----------



## Talysia

Indeed, I am, after a few problems.  Getting back to normal now, though.  And those are some great pictures, too.


----------



## Radix

Mati Klarwein's been my _favorite_ artist since I saw the cover to
Santana Abraxas in 1970-
The _Low Brow_ art of Robert Williams is also a long time favorite...

A few 'new guys' (since I got a computer) that I really dig are
Todd Schorr, Travis A. Louie & a guy who goes by XNO (who's
stuff is _to die for_!)


----------

